

A Theory of Hygienic Macros (2008) [pdf] - juliangamble
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/dherman/research/papers/esop08-hygiene.pdf

======
ante_annum
This was expanded into his dissertation a few years later:

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/dherman/research/papers/disserta...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/dherman/research/papers/dissertation.pdf)

